# Windows Live Photo Gallery



## officerripley (Mar 11, 2021)

Any Windows 10 users out there who have downloaded (I *think* it's free) Windows Live Photo Gallery? I'm thinking about downloading it; I'm trying to re-size some pix on my computer to a certain size to use to make my own bookmarks and I thought there used to be a way to do it without downloading anything but maybe I'm remembering an earlier version of Windows.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't have that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't think I have the live one but I have a photo gallery on my phone.  It's okay.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't have that.


----------



## Devi (Mar 11, 2021)

From what I can tell, Windows Live Photo Gallery is no longer available for download.  Or something ... the commentary about it in search engines is fairly confusing.

​​


----------



## Mike (Mar 12, 2021)

Go here, https://www.techradar.com/uk/best/free-photo-editor

Mike.


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 12, 2021)

Not having a particularly good camera (or very much talent in photography) I found, decades ago that the standard desktop background pics from microsoft became rapidly boring.
I started searching for interesting, public domain,  pictures on line and saving them to the pictures file.
Eventually I accumulated more than 3,000 relatively interesting (to me) pictures; they change every half hour or so...Problem solved.
Not certain if W10 will allow this but I keep really interesting (camping) pictures in  a folder that comes up on the W7 screen saver function changes every 15 minutes or so when the screen is not actively changing.

Enjoy!


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 12, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Any Windows 10 users out there who have downloaded (I *think* it's free) Windows Live Photo Gallery? I'm thinking about downloading it; I'm trying to re-size some pix on my computer to a certain size to use to make my own bookmarks and I thought there used to be a way to do it without downloading anything but *maybe I'm remembering an earlier version of Windows*.


Yes, you are. I haven't downloaded Live Photo, I resize my photos using an app called Paint. I think it came already installed on my PC.


----------



## Devi (Mar 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yes, you are. I haven't downloaded Live Photo, I resize my photos using an app called Paint. I think it came already installed on my PC.


Okay. Paint is on Windows 10:
Start menu > Windows Accessories > Paint


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 12, 2021)

Devi said:


> Okay. Paint is on Windows 10:
> Start menu > Windows Accessories > Paint


Ah. I wasn't sure 'cause I bought this PC used.


----------



## Devi (Mar 12, 2021)

@Murrmurr, was Paint on your used PC?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 12, 2021)

Devi said:


> @Murrmurr, was Paint on your used PC?


Yes, I just wasn't sure if the previous owner installed it or if it was already installed when he got it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 12, 2021)

I have an Apple iPad and iPhone , and I have Live Photo on the phone. I am not sure if this is the same thing as the Windows Live Photo is; but I totally LOVE the one that Apple has.
It is part of the phone and not a special app, so it might be a totally different function that just happens to have the same name.

In any case, what my Live Photo does, is when you take a picture, it also takes a few seconds of video along with the photograph.  When you look at the photo, it is just like any other photo, but if you touch the picture and hold your finger on it, then you see the few seconds of video/audio.
So, say that you are taking a picture of your granddaughter, as an example. The regular photo would show just the picture that you took, but when you touched the Live Photo function, you can see her wave at you and hear her say “Hi !”.
one of my favorites is a picture that I took of our front porch, and the flags that we have out front. as a Live Photo, you actually can see the flags waving in the breeze. 

If I share the photo with someone else who has an Apple device, then they can also see the Live Photo on their device.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yes, you are. I haven't downloaded Live Photo, I resize my photos using an app called Paint. I think it came already installed on my PC.


I do use Paint quite a bit--for some reason some websites don't want to print up worth a darn without doing a "print screen"and then pasting into Paint. It's just that the photo app that I had with Win 8 worked a little better than Paint. So I'm going to look at the free photo editors that Mike suggested above (Thanks, Mike!).


----------

